# Running after iui??



## babycrazy11

Can't see to find a good answer to this question... It's almost a week past my first iui. I have been taking it very easy but am dying to get a run in. Thinking of going tomorrow. The nurse who did my iui told me is fine as long as I am comfortable... As I only had one good follie, I should be. I don't want to harm possible implantation though. I read something about taking blood away from the uterus? Huh? And something about keeping heart rate under 140?? My clinic did not mention this? Who do I go by? My clinic?


----------



## stacergirl

Hi! I'm an ivfer so it's a bit different, however we've been told no running only walking and keeping heart rate down like you said and not longer than 30 minutes of walking... I know IUi is different but being pregnant is no different. I'm dying to go for a run too. :) I'd say just do walking for now. Implantation would likely be occurring soon if you were pregnant. After you do your pregnancy test then you can ask your doctor if its okay to run while pregnant. Best of luck!


----------



## Strawberry13

Actually I asked my dr the same thing yesterday after my iui- she said working out is completely fine as long as you're not getting an endorphin high as that lowers progesterone. I did a quick workout on the elliptical yesterday and made sure my heart rate wasn't too high. She also said to avoid ab workouts the few days after the iui.


----------



## babycrazy11

Well thanks for the relies ladies... Turns out that I decided to try a run last evening as I forgot to check for replies... Well I was not impressed with myself in a way. My running partner and I were going to do about 8.5 k turns out after about 6k I had to give up. WHAT?? I have never given up when we run together! I started walking and maybe because I had my head down for a few seconds I got really lighted head, dizzy? That's when I said I was finished. I knew not to push myself, though I don't think I could have if I wanted to. I don't know why exactly but there are two obvious theories... A: I hadn't run in a week so it was tiring..... B: (which I hope is why) maybe I am pregnant? Trying not to think about B so much though... I am going nuts!


----------



## stacergirl

It's definitely hard not to think you're pregnant, trust you me I know! I'm testing in 2 days and dying to know!!! When are you testing? I think you did good by stopping and not pushing yourself so you should be fine!


----------



## Tmarstrell

Fx'd this is a good sign!! SOrry you got dizzy though and I know I am a little late but my RE said to return to normal daily activities but I am not a runner so I am not much help lol. I would definitely don't over do it which you already know. Whne will you test?


----------



## missy545

Im also going nuts! When I had my iui's, I went on a few easy runs after a few days, but didnt really get going until my test.

I'm on my secind IVF now, and was told not to run from about a week before the retrieval (cuz my ovaries were too big) until my preg test in 2 weeks. I am allowed "brisk walks," but tis not the same and my friends I usually run with are questioning why I haven't been going. Worse yet, Im really slowing down bc of how many weeks I have been stopping for various cycles...


----------



## stacergirl

Missy, I'm right there with you! I'm avoiding running with friends too bc they don't know. And I stopped running while Stimming. I was just getting better too so I'm a little disappointed about not being able to run but having that baby will make it worth it!! I had just recently lost like 10 lbs. I was so proud of myself and only 4 pounds from goal, but like I said, this is more important!


----------



## babycrazy11

Ooh.... I don't know if I will test... I am so, so tired of bfns. I am going to try to wait till af time. I feel like I have my pre af symptoms. Sore bbs and oh so bloated! Trying it remain positive as these are pregnancy signs too but it usually happens a week or so before af and bam, here it is. I am so afraid of the first iui fail. I don't know how I am going to cope with it. Maybe. Want have to.

Missy, second ivf? That sucks but I wish you so much luck. I have a friend who was lucky on her first ivf but for baby# she had two failed... Third was lucky!! Keep trying... As will I!


----------



## Ewa_cn

I am a personal trainer and a runner. I LOVE running, this is what relaxes me the most.I went through 3 inseminations with no success (unexplained infertility) running 4 times a week, because there was no scientific evidence that i shouldn't have. 
Well, just today I had my egg retrieval. Yes, those inseminations got me nowhere and maybe it was because of my obsessive exercise or something else i don't and won't know about. But let me tell you this: since i started my IVF two weeks ago I haven't ran a mile. And i don't want to. I want to have my baby more than anything else in the world and this is the first time I am realizing it. Two weeks of needles twice a day, two weeks of vaginal ultrasounds and blood test and painful egg retrieval...Finally I am able to calm down and realize that I will have all my life to run after having this baby that I want so much.
Do not run. Take it easy. It is truly coming from someone, who is a distant runner whose milage is above 70miles/week. What is your priority? 
Good luck;)


----------



## missy545

Ewa_cn said:


> I am a personal trainer and a runner. I LOVE running, this is what relaxes me the most.I went through 3 inseminations with no success (unexplained infertility) running 4 times a week, because there was no scientific evidence that i shouldn't have.
> Well, just today I had my egg retrieval. Yes, those inseminations got me nowhere and maybe it was because of my obsessive exercise or something else i don't and won't know about. But let me tell you this: since i started my IVF two weeks ago I haven't ran a mile. And i don't want to. I want to have my baby more than anything else in the world and this is the first time I am realizing it. Two weeks of needles twice a day, two weeks of vaginal ultrasounds and blood test and painful egg retrieval...Finally I am able to calm down and realize that I will have all my life to run after having this baby that I want so much.
> Do not run. Take it easy. It is truly coming from someone, who is a distant runner whose milage is above 70miles/week. What is your priority?
> Good luck;)

I completely agree. I ran up until they told me to stop (about one and a half weeks into injections) and haven't since. I had 3 iui's before starting Ivf in May, and ran a little more during those, but I have def taken the IVF much more seriously. Not sure why...its just so invasive. 

I just hate the way my legs feel after taking off a few days. Im trying to make up for it with longer walks with my dog...


----------



## babycrazy11

Oh my.... I'm going gardening....... Lol! Me and my bloated self. Uh. Ttc sucks! I want my life back... Well not quite the life I had before... Maybe a cute little addition :baby:


----------

